# Food Safety News - 02/19/2022 U.S. again allows import of Mexican avocados following threat against U.S. inspector



## daveomak.fs (Feb 19, 2022)

*U.S. again allows import of Mexican avocados following threat against U.S. inspector*
By News Desk on Feb 19, 2022 12:03 am
The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) announced Friday that its avocado inspection program in Michoacan, Mexico, has restarted and avocado exports to the United States have resumed following a threat against one of the U.S. inspector. “The safety of USDA employees simply doing their jobs is of paramount importance,”... Continue Reading


*Catfish from Vietnam recalled for lack of reinspection*
By News Desk on Feb 18, 2022 06:05 pm
Corfu Foods Inc. of Bensenville, IL, is recalling 6,570 pounds of swai, also known as catfish, imported from Vietnam that was not presented for import reinspection into the United States, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. “The problem was discovered when a company notified FSIS that they received... Continue Reading


*Abbott recalls infant formula in Canada as outbreak investigation continues*
By News Desk on Feb 18, 2022 02:43 pm
Abbott is recalling certain powdered infant formula products from the marketplace in Canada because of possible Cronobacter sakazakii and Salmonella contamination. This recall was triggered by a recall initiated in the U.S. Abbott is recalling these products after four consumer complaints in the U.S. related to Cronobacter sakazakii or Salmonella Newport infections in infants who... Continue Reading


*Abbott recalls baby formula after report of illnesses, including one death*
By News Desk on Feb 18, 2022 02:13 pm
Abbott is recalling powdered infant formulas, including Similac, Alimentum and EleCare manufactured in Sturgis, MI, one of the company’s manufacturing facilities. Four illnesses and one death have been linked to the formula. Abbott is recalling these products after consumer complaints of four instances of infections from Cronobacter sakazakii or Salmonella Newport in infants who had consumed... Continue Reading


----------

